# MHF calendar girls



## JohnGun

send me your photos ladies and i will pay to have them manufactured: splutter:splutter,cough:cough :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*girls*

What a great Idea!

Watching the space................


----------



## greenasthegrass

With clothese or without? and the latter you can just bog off! ha! now why would you want us girls on a Calendar surely it should be motorhomes with their owners draped over the front like they do at motor shows?

Hope this is not leading down the Imaperve.com route!

We very respectable on this here forum - fights never!!!!!

Greenie


----------



## JohnGun

greenie, i was just leading on from a prev post where this was suggested, you were the first name mentioned too!!!

as long as the motorhome is in the background ,i will accept


----------



## carolgavin

Do you want them signed? I have a cracking one of me draped all over my motorhome in a nice wee red bikini top and thong bottom, you can fairly see the curves of me moho really well!! Something about red against a white background.

Couldn't really help the five foot long gouge with me stillettos though..................................................


----------



## jimmyd0g

Why the hell not? Could raise a decent sum for the nominated charity even if only one in ten of MHF's membership bought one of the calanders.


----------



## locovan

OK :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnGun

Jimmydog, it would be a good fund raiser, someone earlier mentioned that they cannot find motorhome calendars, why not kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak


----------



## locovan

I chickened out


----------



## greenasthegrass

Which post? ooh them stilettos dunt half pinch Carol but phoarrr your bikini is a cracker!

No no no and did I say no?

It's like being stalked .... I keep singing that song "someone is watching me"by Rockwell remember it? ... am not that interesting honest!

Greenie :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

MHF 'calendar girls' -

As long as there's a MHF 'calendar' boys as well!

Artona could take the photos!


----------



## JohnGun

greenasthegrass said:


> Which post? ooh them stilettos dunt half pinch Carol but phoarrr your bikini is a cracker!
> 
> No no no and did I say no?
> 
> It's like being stalked .... I keep singing that song "someone is watching me"by Rockwell remember it? ... am not that interesting honest!
> 
> Greenie :wink:


this one

Can't help you there Jimmydog - but I can't help thinking that a MHF Calender Girls calender might be a lot of fun.

If we can Greenie out of her foot muff.


----------



## justlooking

Why not start a poll and see how serious people actually are in buying one and whether its a worth while project 

and how much they will pay.


----------



## loddy

How about


----------



## 747

I`ll have a photo of Greenie for my mantelpiece please.  


That should keep the grandkids away from the fire. :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Oy I can read this ya know shall hit ya with me muff!

Greenie 8O


----------



## locovan

greenasthegrass said:


> Oy I can read this ya know shall hit ya with me muff!
> 
> Greenie 8O


Will you just get your kit off and put a photo up :lol:


----------



## 747

greenasthegrass said:


> Oy I can read this ya know shall hit ya with me muff!
> 
> Greenie 8O


Promises, promises.

I wonder what is going through Ray`s head.

He is a diver. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Ok Mavis whatever you say honey its not a pretty sight!

And no 747 am not blonde! :wink:


----------



## JohnGun




----------



## locovan

greenasthegrass said:


> Ok Mavis whatever you say honey its not a pretty sight!
> 
> And no 747 am not blonde! :wink:


No you are lovely as i love that photo of you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

JohnGun said:


>


where has your wife gone ???????


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I love, I love, I love my calender girl
Yeah, sweet calender girl
I love, I love, I love my calender girl
Each and every day of the year


(January) You start the year off fine
(February) You're my little valentine
(March) I'm gonna march you down the aisle
(April) You're the Easter Bunny when you smile
Yeah, yeah, my heart's in a whirl
I love, I love, I love my little calender girl
Every day (every day), every day (every day) of the year
(Every day of the year)


(May) Maybe if I ask your dad and mom
(June) They'll let me take you to the Junior Prom
(July) Like a firecracker all aglow
(August) When you're on the beach you steal the show


Yeah, yeah, my heart's in a whirl
I love, I love, I love my little calendar girl
Every day (every day), every day (every day) of the year
(Every day of the year)


(September) Light the candles at your Sweet Sixteen
(October) Romeo and Juliet on Halloween
(November) I'll give thanks that you belong to me
(December) You're the present 'neath my Christmas tree


Yeah, yeah, my heart's in a whirl
I love, I love, I love my little calender girl
Every day (every day), every day (every day) of the


----------



## JohnGun

mavis, i got scared in case some of the fuddy duddys complained, i will find a more suitable one :lol:


----------



## locovan

JohnGun said:


> mavis, i got scared in case some of the fuddy duddys complained, i will find a more suitable one :lol:


Your scared Im so embarrassed but Ray wont take it off. :roll:


----------



## JohnGun

heres one of the wife in my jeep


----------



## jimmyd0g

JohnGun said:


> Jimmydog, it would be a good fund raiser, someone earlier mentioned that they cannot find motorhome calendars, why not kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak


John, I was that motorhomer.  
As I explained in one of my posts on the other thread, the calandar I want to get is meant as a prezzy for Mrs j. Lovely as they no doubt are, I'm not sure that Mrs j. will appreciate photos of Mavis & greenie, etc leaning provocatively ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) against their vans.


----------



## artona

jimmyd0g said:


> JohnGun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmydog, it would be a good fund raiser, someone earlier mentioned that they cannot find motorhome calendars, why not kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> John, I was that motorhomer.
> As I explained in one of my posts on the other thread, the calandar I want to get is meant as a prezzy for Mrs j. Lovely as they no doubt are, I'm not sure that Mrs j. will appreciate photos of Mavis & greenie, etc leaning provocatively ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) against their vans.
Click to expand...

spoilspoilt and there was me getting my lenses polished up :lol: :lol:


----------



## busterbears

On a point of following calendar girl etiquette, are we making an assumption that MH equipment would be required to protect modesty e.g.

January - strategically placed levelling blocks
February - thermal blind draped around
March - perched on a gas tank
April - hook-up cable coiled modestly around

etc. etc. etc.

I'm sure the men on this forum are reading, nodding and thinking 'this all sounds like an excellent plan'.

And the ladies are reading, shaking their heads and thinking 'perves'!


----------



## moblee

May-Emptying the sog or cassette :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g

Further to my post of a few minutes ago, I could actually supply a photo of Mrs j. for any calandar (no need to tell her though, it will be a nice surprise). Indeed she is slouching provocatively over the van. Now here comes the downside - the photo was taken on a cold day in mid-January of this year (the day we collected the van) and Mrs j. has more layers on than there are in a battery farm.


----------



## justlooking

June , can be the Bread baskets ,for the more risque shot


----------



## raynipper

This one I took at St. Trop always makes me curl up.. :lol: Ray.


----------



## Penquin

I suppose August could be climbing up the ladder to get to the roof box with the sun providing a strategic silhouette (or just glare), but it would be a virtually unobtainable shot of MrsW - she has never ventured up there and swears she never will!

Dave :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Being a lady of ..... well let's just say; ample proportions, I would have to be Miss January, February, March AND April OR perhaps I could be the centrefold? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JackieP

This thread has made me smile lots. Wasn't sure when I suggested it how it might be appreciated - but glad to see everyone taking it on good part. Giggling my socks of here at Sonesta's comment about taking up multiple month pages. 

I myself would be happy to be photographed with a couple of wheel trims covering my most sensitive areas.














My eyes


----------



## jimmyd0g

raynipper said:


> This one I took at St. Trop always makes me curl up.. :lol: Ray.


By 'eck Ray, I thought my man boobs were big, but yours.... :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Yes, its fun to read the men automatically slipping into their stereotypical role of 'brains kept in pants'.

If I'm to consider appearing then i think I'll have to replace my milenco triple blocks for quattro's :lol:

Actually i was draped over my MH at the weekend, but that was only because i was trying to get the heater vent cover off that was stuck!


----------



## jimmyd0g

busterbears said:


> Yes, its fun to read the men automatically slipping into their stereotypical role of 'brains kept in pants'.
> 
> There you go, making the automatic assumption that most of us men ACTUALLY have brains! Generalization - it's a dangerous game. :lol:


----------



## busterbears

There was me thinking i was issuing a compliment to both pant wearers and brain carriers :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

lol I really like this idea

Spoke to Stew (artona) and he would be happy to do the photography, if we could really get this idea off the ground

Would obviously need 12 volunteer female members to pose, would be tasteful of course and all proceeds to charity

Could have a word with my cartoonist friend to maybe supply some humourous toons for it as well, maybe front / rear covers


----------



## jimmyd0g

Nuke, thanks for running with this. It seems to be an idea that has come from various members at more or less the same time. I don't want to over-complicate things, but how will Stew get to various parts of the country to do the photos? Would it not be quicker (easier?) for members to send photos for Stew for a panel of two (you & Stew) to decide on a final 12 with Stew doing any cropping or photoshopping as necessary?


----------



## CaGreg

Nukie, I would be delighted to supply my beautiful body for such a ventue. I would just need a first class ticket from Ireland, a suite in a four class hotel, Limmo transfers, a personal trainer, hairstylist, makeup artist and masseur.

My needs are modest. 
Email me a selection of dates and I will check my diary.

Ca


----------



## ICDSUN

CaGreg said:


> Nukie, I would be delighted to supply my beautiful body for such a ventue. I would just need a first class ticket from Ireland, a suite in a four class hotel, Limmo transfers, a personal trainer, hairstylist, makeup artist and masseur.
> 
> My needs are modest.
> Email me a selection of dates and I will check my diary.
> 
> Ca


It'll be cheaper than the ferry :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass

No no and no - oh go on then - only if I can wear me own clothes!

Greenie :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

OMG! I think I would need to embark on an intense course of Gok Wan's "How To Look Good Naked" before I'd get my kit off and if he did manage to persuade me to undress in public , then all I can say is:- "I hope Stew's got a big chaise longue!" 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass

Nope that is not good enough Sue - you are on the list! Canterbury here you go! We need your big big Burstner to bring that touch of bigness about it! Anyway if I am doing it you are too! nuf sed!

Nuke only offered me two wheelhubs am thinking more on lines of wheelie bins personally - he knows how to charm the bees!

Greenie  

PS its going to be too cold to take clothseses off so that's sorted!


----------



## artona

Sonesta and Greenie, you can go first. 

I will see you at Canterbury, I want you leaning up against the cathedral wall or lazing in the bunkers on the 18th, which do you fancy  

You will of course need your motorhomes seductively placed in the background so polish ya bits up up gals   

stew


----------



## Sonesta

Oh blooming heck Greenie! If you need a couple of wheelie bins, then I'm gonna need at least a couple of 85cm satellite dishes and they'll barely cover me 'chesticles!' 8O


----------



## Sonesta

artona said:


> Sonesta and Greenie, you can go first.
> 
> I will see you at Canterbury, I want you leaning up against the cathedral wall or lazing in the bunkers on the 18th, which do you fancy
> 
> You will of course need your motorhomes seductively placed in the background so polish ya bits up up gals
> 
> stew


Can I just stick my head out of me Burstner window for you Stew? I promise to go commando and I won't wear my headscarf and hair curlers! :wink:


----------



## artona

Sonesta said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sonesta and Greenie, you can go first.
> 
> I will see you at Canterbury, I want you leaning up against the cathedral wall or lazing in the bunkers on the 18th, which do you fancy
> 
> You will of course need your motorhomes seductively placed in the background so polish ya bits up up gals
> 
> stew
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just stick my head out of me Burstner window for you Stew? I promise to go commando and I won't wear my headscarf and hair curlers! :wink:
Click to expand...

we will see Sue, you keep drinking the champers Nuke has bought for the shoot, we will see


----------



## moblee

I think a charity calender of Mhf's finest would be a good idea.

If you short on models I could wear one of the wife's dresses :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

How about this lady for "Miss June"..







I think it was taken at Cleethorpes..


----------



## 747

Will the photographer be able to airbrush out Greenies muff? :lol: :lol: 

Ooh, Matron.  8O


----------



## kc10

This is a brilliant idea. There's 51,500 on this site if we all made a pledge to buy one at say £10 then there is a great opportunity to raise plenty of money for charity. Besides, I want ot see Greenies chips, in the flesh. Come on Greenie, get your chips out!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Enough! cease! stop it! there will be no nudity involved - you will all sadly be disappointed. 8O 

Greenie :roll:


----------



## kc10

*Joking*

This is a rubbish idea!

:lol:


----------



## JohnGun

:?:


----------



## locovan

artona said:


> Sonesta and Greenie, you can go first.
> 
> I will see you at Canterbury, I want you leaning up against the cathedral wall or lazing in the bunkers on the 18th, which do you fancy
> 
> You will of course need your motorhomes seductively placed in the background so polish ya bits up up gals
> 
> stew


I want to be in the Orchard against a tree with a spiders web draped over me :lol: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

What is motorhomefacts coming to.........................................

Fortunately up here in the erse end of Scoterland I am safe from all this nudity lark, cos lets face it if I get my kit orf up here in the frozen north me chesticles might drop off!!!

However not wanting to be a killjoy like I will offer to be Miss December with all the warm cosy outfits suitable for motorhoming at that time of year. I will obviously not charge and am willing to answer to nanook!!!

Chuck us yerr muff green bean!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Sonesta and I are December cos we got Santa's hats and random elves to cover the necessaries.

You can be June Cazza me little cabbage cos by then all the snow will have just about gone and then you can use your swarms of midges to cover your bits. The camera is coming out at NYE - that'll scare em! :? 

Mavis can have February and be covered in love hearts cos she is just so loving!

Moblee volunteered for April cos its bit confused whether its end of winter full on spring or surprisingly summer and he is a bit of a tranny.

Viv (Litcher) can be the back end of October cos that scar is enough to scare anyone 8O 

So thats Feb, April, June, Oct and Dec covered am still working on the rest if anyone has any thoughts this is a work in progress jobby obviously.

Greenie  
Any lusty wenches fancy a bit of January? :lol:


----------



## locovan

greenasthegrass said:


> Sonesta and I are December cos we got Santa's hats and random elves to cover the necessaries.
> 
> You can be June Cazza me little cabbage cos by then all the snow will have just about gone and then you can use your swarms of midges to cover your bits. The camera is coming out at NYE - that'll scare em! :?
> 
> Mavis can have February and be covered in love hearts cos she is just so loving!
> 
> Moblee volunteered for April cos its bit confused whether its end of winter full on spring or surprisingly summer and he is a bit of a tranny.
> 
> Viv (Litcher) can be the back end of October cos that scar is enough to scare anyone 8O
> 
> So thats Feb, April, June, Oct and Dec covered am still working on the rest if anyone has any thoughts this is a work in progress jobby obviously.
> 
> Greenie
> Any lusty wenches fancy a bit of January? :lol:


Russell will be at Canterbury--dont forget Russell


----------



## carolgavin

When is St Patricks day cos Cagreg could be our calender girl for then, she could hug a leprechaun or seven or cover herself in 4 leaf clover.

Am pretty sure she would be up for it and she is cheap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busterbears

Would have been delighted to take part however

1) I'm too far away in bonnie scotland
2) it's too cold, wet, windy, snowy to get my kit off
3) there is not enough time left to scrub, polish, tone, buff and oil - me that is not the MH, he looks lovely!

and 

4) i gave up professional modelling some weeks ago


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Here is December aplication.

dave p


----------



## grizzlyj

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Here is December aplication.
> 
> dave p


Thats entirely inappropriate.

Just where is the motorhome?

Jason



Edited to also complain about the bellybuttonist nature of the content, no outies!

Tsk tsk


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Behind me.

Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yep have to agree - and are they not a bit on the flabby side? :lol: 

Nice try though -am thinking also we should pop a few blokes in for a change just to keep us girlies interested. 

I could see DABS with his green lycra draped over his ickle van with a big sulk on his mush! Am thinking he could be November - bit gloomy, often grey and glad when its over! Could use a poppy for modesty coverage! (He's definitely going to not speak to me now!!) 

Then Gemmy he could be July -we all look forward to but when its here its a big disappointment but occasionally does surprise us with a sunny disposition! :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## JohnGun

here is July


----------



## JackieP

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Here is December aplication.
> 
> dave p


LOL LOL LOL.

I can't help but think you're going to be a teeny weeny bit disappointed. 

But you have done one thing for me today. The diet DEFINITELY begins tomorrow!


----------



## greenasthegrass

What are you saying Jackie? 8O 

Greenie :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

So who exactly do we have for which months then?????


----------



## JackieP

Err, well, um, ah, I'm saying, that my diet starts tomorrow. That's what I'm saying.

That _is_ what you meant wasn't it?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I think Flo would be up for this (although she doesnt know it yet   ).

Being French, a couple of strategically placed croissants and a pain au chocolat would convey the right image 8) - emphasise the European travel nature of motorhoming!!!!

Carl


----------



## greenasthegrass

Erm can't remember now! Jackie defo agreed to centre page spread she said.

January ?

February was Mavis with love hearts

March - Cagreg cos St Patricks Day is 17th and she lives clover 8O 

April - who is a right shower? Moblee is in reserve.

May - ?

June - Cazza me little courgette with midges.

July - ? Gemmy in reserve

August - ? Perhaps Flo as Carl has very kindly nominated and it may take till August to persuade her - and we go to France in August so that's quite appropriate.

September - 

October - Viv (Litcher) she got scarey mary scare.

November - DABS in reserve - that may end up as a bang (fireworks!)

December - Sonesta and Myself with appropriate Wheelie bins, Satellite Dishes and bin bags!

So have I missed anyone? I know Russell is very flexible so he can slot in where he wants.

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee

:lol: :lol: @ Carl

Bet you get a poke in the eye for that one Carl . . . if Flo gets to see it!! 8O 8O

Dave

P.S. Wish you hadn't mentioned pain au chocolat! I'm trying to lose weight!! 8O 8O

P.P.S. *Greenie* - please put your brain in gear lass!! :roll: :roll:

Flo for August?????

The chocolate would melt. 8O 8O

Then where would the poor girl be!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

I'm a Virgo, honest.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Zebedee said:


> :lol: :lol: @ Carl
> 
> Bet you get a poke in the eye for that one Carl . . . if Flo gets to see it!! 8O 8O
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.S. Wish you hadn't mentioned pain au chocolat! I'm trying to lose weight!! 8O 8O


We will see, we will see.............

My bed at the local A&E HAS been booked!!!!!
C


----------



## moblee

With all these lovely ladies about 8) Moblee's Ready :twisted: :lol:








:lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Looky here Zeb sweetness - we fast birds since when has chocolate been left long enough to melt - please do not judge us by poxy male standards!

Bigbazza a virgo - oh please!

Think it's very generous of Flo - can we watch you tell her Carl?

Greenie :lol: 

PS am gutted me muff has just popped!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

greenasthegrass said:


> Think it's very generous of Flo - can we watch you tell her Carl?


You girls are cruel to us gents!!!!!

Youre not from Eastwick are you???
C


----------



## justlooking

greenasthegrass said:


> I know Russell is very flexible so he can slot in where he wants.


What you and Russell get up to in the privacy of your motorhome really should stay in the motorhome
 8O :lol: :twisted:


----------



## JackieP

greenasthegrass said:


> Erm can't remember now! Jackie defo agreed to centre page spread she said.


WHAT????? I said no such damn thing. It was _Sonesta_ doing the centre page spread. I'm just going to come along to make tea. I've decided. 



> So have I missed anyone? I know Russell is very flexible so he can slot in where he wants.
> 
> Greenie


LOL


----------



## greenasthegrass

We are going to need considerably bigger buns then Jackie with your tea!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## barryd

I suggested this to Mrs D and even proposed she could have a carefully placed Thetford to cover her modesty. I wont tell you what she said but I may not get fed tonight now.

Anyway this is about as much as she would expose anyway. Not bad legs though.










Here's one for the ladies though to drool over. This is me in the Orkneys. The sign says it all really.


----------



## busterbears

Barryd, really funny photo :lol: - I'm presuming it was your clever wife who said "you stand in the front of the van and I'll take your photo" - would be worth a visit up there just for that purpose, shall remember that.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Barry , the next time you are in Dorset you may like to pose next to this village sign

There are two villages named Twatt, one in Orkney and another in Shetland, which also features the Bridge of Twatt and the Burn of Twatt. I believe a course of antiobiotics is usually recommended for the latter condition
Thwait and Thwaite are dirivatives.

Sorry to drift off topic a bit. Nowt to do.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

busterbears said:


> Barryd, really funny photo :lol: - I'm presuming it was your clever wife who said "you stand in the front of the van and I'll take your photo" - would be worth a visit up there just for that purpose, shall remember that.


Not quite, it was a boys trip to the Orkneys. Thats not my van but I have been to 17 scottish islands in it.

DTP, been to the one in Shetland as well. Long way to go for a photo though!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Well..........I spoke to Flo about her participation in the calender.....and.......I am still alive!!!!

In fact - she thought it was a great idea.....on the condition that the ladies could have a calender of the gents doing the same thing :roll: :roll: 

And she was serious too!!!! 8O 

Even asking me such things as where and when....and that it would be too late to arrange things for a 2011 calender but not too late for 2012   .

I think she is enthusiastic :? :? 

Carl


----------



## justlooking

instead of a his and hers calender , why not a couples calender .


----------



## moblee

I'll be Mr July  :lol:


----------



## Loebfan

:arrow:


----------



## locovan

I thought we were doing it for MHF Charity Help the Heros :wink: 

Book into the Canterbury meet then Loebfan and join in the fun.
I think we are going to shock the Campers that are on site --all these naked women draped over the Motohomes.
Caravan and Camping wont be the same again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loebfan

:arrow:


----------



## Zebedee

I persuaded Mrs Zeb to pose for the calendar . . . but I'm not sure about the slippers!! 8O

Dave :wink:


----------



## CaGreg

Just a little clarification about March, St Patrick's Day, green plants, me, etc.
The Irish Green Plant is called shamrock, not even distantly related to clover, ok???? 

I am not at my best in March, too early in the season, not had my summer hols, and frightfully pale after the winter. So I need a slot later in the summer, please, when I am suntanned, well toned and generally more gorgeous than in March. March also brings hail storms, cold wind and the resulting goosepimples. I don't do goosepimples darlings. 

I only need something teeny tiny to cover my dainty bits - a couple of tender shamrock sprigs will be plenty. 

Ca


----------



## bigbazza

Zebedee said:


> I persuaded Mrs Zeb to pose for the calendar . . . but I'm not sure about the slippers!! 8O
> 
> Dave :wink:


That's September sorted, she's defineately a Virgo 8O 8O


----------



## suedew

What have I been missing these last 9 weeks? saw a post about the girls taking over, but pc crashed and couldn't find it again  Think I might just have got back from Portugal in time :lol: Could show off my tan it's great from the knees down.

Sue


----------



## locovan

Just done a Photo shoot for Xmas Yours Magazine so I have done a dummy run Dressed.
3 hours of posing with this arm there that arm over their head tilted --more and turn here turn there was OK in doors but then out on the Beach got a bit Err hurry up Im being watched by passerby's.
Even the dog had to pose --he did great as well --so I have had a great dummy run so all ready for Artina now ----CHEESE :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Pick your month Sue we can do a "knees" only shoot - you could be under the van tinkering as girls do!

Am just priming me sossies - am thinking as I am Mrs December with Sonesta that a couple of furry muffs may be called for and as sossies are furry and look a bit like erm muffs they could be included. A ginger one and a black one a matching pair.

OOOH Mave do we get to see?

Greenie 8O


----------



## TR5

Sonesta said:


> Oh blooming heck Greenie! If you need a couple of wheelie bins, then I'm gonna need at least a couple of 85cm satellite dishes and they'll barely cover me 'chesticles!' 8O


You should get a good reception, then! 

How about an aerial view?


----------



## raynipper

I'm starting to believe in him again.................................. !!! Ray.


----------



## nukeadmin

lol this seems to have died down, are the ladies seriously interested in pressing on with this  ?


----------



## moblee

nukeadmin said:


> lol this seems to have died down, are the ladies seriously interested in pressing on with this  ?


 8O Sexism Dave,...What about Hunks in trunks :wink: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Canterbury Rally on the 18th hole :lol: :lol:

Only 2 weeks to go Nuke --so Impatient :wink:


----------



## bigbazza

Oh great, where's them Speedo's


----------



## greenasthegrass

Am polishing Drew's thong as we speak! shhhh he doesn't know yet just thought would give him a nice big surprise.

If we are short of response then the men will all have to be waxed, pruned and poncified as stand ins. We are volunteering Uncle Norm first as he seems the most reluctant victim.

Jock will be good as a Scottish rep! We are taking no hostages - Bonza!

Greenie


----------



## locovan

Im already and we ought to do a group one for next December anyway. 

:lol:


----------



## locovan

Everyone will be frightened to take a shower in case Artona pops round the door and takes a photo


----------



## JockandRita

greenasthegrass said:


> Jock will be good as a Scottish rep!
> 
> Greenie


Just as long as I can "strategically" wear my sporran. :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## greenasthegrass

yeh course you can Jock honey ....!









off with the sporran snigger!



Greenie :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

greenasthegrass said:


> yeh course you can Jock honey ....
> 
> off with the sporran snigger!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Hmph, typical woman, ie, indecisive. :lol:

You've obviously got great expectations Janet. You'll either be totally dismayed..............or totally astonished. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeh course you can Jock honey ....
> 
> off with the sporran snigger!
> 
> Greenie :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmph, typical woman, ie, indecisive. :lol:
> 
> You've obviously got great expectations Janet. You'll either be totally dismayed..............or totally astonished. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Dismayed :smilecolros:


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Dismayed :smilecolros:


I hope you are not jumping to conclusions Mavis. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## kc10

Alll the jokes aside there are some on here who think this is a great idea. Will it happen? 

There's a calendar on sale now called 'boobs and bums' which has 24 pictures instead of 12 and you can choose which you prefer. Something similar would mean all the girls would get a picture in it. 

Keith


----------



## 747

Like all things women talk about, that is as far as it gets, just talk. :lol: 

Magbrin tried to organise a ladies meet at her place in Inverness and that never got off the ground either.

If you want some action, organise a male calendar. I have been known to get my kit off whatever the weather. :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

747 said:


> Like all things women talk about, that is as far as it gets, just talk. :lol:
> 
> Magbrin tried to organise a ladies meet at her place in Inverness and that never got off the ground either.
> 
> If you want some action, organise a male calendar. I have been known to get my kit off whatever the weather. :lol:


Go on then 747... show us useless females just how it's done and organise a male calendar! I'll be your first customer! :lol:

Sue


----------



## locovan

All joking aside you men this IS taking place at canterbury.
We have Artona and enough women to do it.
We have lovely settings.
A secluded Orchard and a wood and Motorhomes and the Shower Block so all camping subjects and any that we are short of we can put on here and ask the women to send in their photos.
So it will happen--watch this space :wink: 
Sonesta get those big buns ready and I have got my dog to carry :lol: :lol:


----------



## kc10

Have you got a location manager? Art director? Production manager? 

Good luck with it. Look forward to seeing it. Who's in it?


----------



## JockandRita

kc10 said:


> Who's in it?


I can tell you who's "not" in it.

I made the suggestion to SWMBO, of putting herself up for it at the Canterbury meet just a few moments ago, and was told, "not to be so stupid". 8O....:lol:

Mavis, Sue & Janet, you'll have to apply some persuasive pressure to my boss, when we meet in a fortnight's time. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

It is being arranged in the Background so dont worry Jock we need you and a Sporran.
Uncle Norm and a Doughnut :lol: :lol: 
Russell are you up to feeding me with a bunch of Grapes. :lol: :lol: 

KC10 you will have to wait as it is now going under wraps until its ready.


----------



## Rapide561

*Calendar*

Not grapes no, straberries dipped in Milky Bar yoghurt though.

R


----------



## artona

Lets think of some ideas for the theme. I think it would be great to get the fellas involved as well, I think Mavis might be keen on this as well 
  

Shall we get the motorhomes in as well? 

Do we want to follow a theme set by Helen Mirren nearly 10 years ago or can we come up with something really unique 8) 8) 

Do we want to take all the photographs at the site? Do we need to ask permission of the site?

Do we want to get into the town centre, there is a great archway, I can just see Jock driving his hymer under it with Rita lounging on top, just joking Rita but it would be nice to get the three of you in :wink: :wink: 

So lets get some ideas formulated. I only really have the Saturday to shoot so we need all the planning done before hand

Oh - who has wet suits in case it rains lol lol

stew


----------



## locovan

Artona can we keep it around the site.
They are lovely people there and they might even join in I will ask them as i have to go to see them this week. Im at the hospital thursday and Friday

As long as I dont have mine emptying the cassette at the Elsen 

I say around Motorhomes in and out as we are a camping club

No way like the original calender girls we havnt got the same photographer we have You and Your ideas.

No way naked in the town centre we will get arrested-- if clothed OK thats different.
Jock wont get through the Arch in his Hymer :lol: :lol: 

Anyway you come up with the ideas :wink: :wink: 

Jock bring a Scottish Flag and wrap yourself in that :roll: 

Russell I have loads of ideas for you babe :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But greenie will wake up soon and she will take you from me :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

Good so the calender as a naked calender is just a bit of internet forum fun :lol: :lol: but a charity MHF is a reality.

I am thinking it would be nice to have a different motorhome in each shot but his could be as a background. Then we could shoot people, individuals, couples, mates, groups, pets, pets and their owners whatever in different scenes and montage the two together.

So lets have your serious ideas, but keep them fun   

stew


----------



## carolgavin

If you don't get enough photies at Canterbury then I might be able to persuade some of the participants to get their kit off at the Scottish Kelso New year meet!!!!!!

Just need a few volunteers, Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzaaaaa!!


----------



## Hezbez

It will be far too cold at Hogmanay in Kelso.

Mind you....Mr Hezza is not adverse to getting his kit off, irrespective of the weather - he was a naked chauffeur a few years ago one Christmas 8O :lol:
OK - he did have the briefest of G Strings on, and a cowboy hat!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

We didn't realise that this was actually going to take place at the Canterbury meet - would have thought the weather too cold for such an 'undertaking'.

I have to be at a meeting on the Saturday, that is why we didn't book in to this rally.

Flo is/was actually looking forward to taking part in this.....we thought it would take place in the spring for the 2012 callender...
Genuinely....

If it does take place at Canterbury - enjoy yourselves, dont get frost-bitten, and good luck with it.....

Carl & Flo


----------



## locovan

Take a photo of Flo and I will Pm my e mail address to you now
cant have here left out Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Thanks Mavis - what a good idea   

I will PM Artona to see what / how he wants the photo....and get some idea from him as to 'scene' etc. 

Are we GENUINELY going for the 'Calender Girls' look with this?

I do hope so....as that would make it extra special!!!

Carl

PS - edit - Just read your PM Mavis.......answered a question or two!!! However, we DO have an idea or two....so will sort it out over the next couple of weeks and get a copy to you and Stew...

He he he 8) 8) 
Carl & Flo


----------



## greenasthegrass

hhmmmhhmmm now hold on one jolly moment - *NOW READ THIS I AINT GETTING MY KIT OFF IN THIS WEATHER FOR ANYONE!!!!*

So I propose due my incapacity of me being tucked up in our bed with big duvet and no bits showing!

Have jotted down some ideas for poses shall discuss at Canterbury.

What are the timescales on this?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## locovan

Thanks Carl have fun you two. 
I have asked the same of Carolgavin (the Panda) so thats just 10 at the moment for Artona to sort out at the Rally.
Russell get the strawberries ready xxx


----------



## locovan

greenasthegrass said:


> hhmmmhhmmm now hold on one jolly moment - *NOW READ THIS I AINT GETTING MY KIT OFF IN THIS WEATHER FOR ANYONE!!!!*
> 
> So I propose due my incapacity of me being tucked up in our bed with big duvet and no bits showing!
> 
> Have jotted down some ideas for poses shall discuss at Canterbury.
> 
> What are the timescales on this?
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Dont panic my love you can keep your fur coat on.
The photos will be done on the Saturday by Artona and he has some ideas its no use to much planning as it all depends on weather etc etc.
it is coming together very well. :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Groan!


----------



## locovan

greenasthegrass said:


> Groan!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

What about your new muff Greeny, surely that will be on view


----------



## kc10

[/quote]

Dont panic my love you can keep your fur coat on.[/quote]

What? You are all wearing fur coats? That'll be the nude mud wrestling shot off then?


----------



## 747

This post is purely intended for Artona.

Dear Sir,
As I will also be getting a Pug calendar, could you please pose the subjects in the MHF calendar so that I can tell which calendar is which.

Thanks,

747.


----------



## locovan

747 said:


> This post is purely intended for Artona.
> 
> Dear Sir,
> As I will also be getting a Pug calendar, could you please pose the subjects in the MHF calendar so that I can tell which calendar is which.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 747.


I dont know how to take this what are saying that we will look like Dogs????
Dont you believe it. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Mave

He's still going to buy one though so he must think we are the mutts nuts!

Or Muff's Nuts in my case! and just nuts in your case - Russ Nuts in Russells case and Ginger Nuts in Carol's case! 

Ooh am all nutted out ....! 

Greenie :lol:


----------



## 747

locovan said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post is purely intended for Artona.
> 
> Dear Sir,
> As I will also be getting a Pug calendar, could you please pose the subjects in the MHF calendar so that I can tell which calendar is which.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 747.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to take this what are saying that we will look like Dogs????
> Dont you believe it.
Click to expand...

Jeeez Mavis, you are easily upset (and very quick on the keyboard) :lol: :lol:

I think my pets are absolutely gorgeous and I was giving you (and the other bonny lasses) a compliment.

You just cannot please some people.

Anyway, it was a private letter to Artona and you should not be opening other people`s mail. 8O 8O


----------



## locovan

Greenie Im trying here to boost my girls confidence --err and Russell's-- to be able to go before the camera with hardly anything on and then at the last minute say DROP and then get them clicked with nothing on and these men keep spoiling it. :roll:


----------



## 747

Ooooh, Miss prim and Proper Mavis.

I have seen your posts on a certain wildcamping site.

You know some very dubious characters m,lady. 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## locovan

Oh thats nice you have blown my cover thanks!!!!


----------



## artona

747 said:


> This post is purely intended for Artona.
> 
> Dear Sir,
> As I will also be getting a Pug calendar, could you please pose the subjects in the MHF calendar so that I can tell which calendar is which.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 747.


Come on mate, giv us a break go to specsavers, its the only way forward :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew

Blast, didn't realise it was being shot at the meet :roll: 
There's me been to Sharm to get a better tan too :twisted: :lol: :lol: 
Have fun, look forward to getting a calendar
Sue


----------



## stearman65

Here are the originals at the Wensleydale Agricultural Show.
Stearman65


----------



## bigbazza

I think you should check the credentials on the Calender Girl on the left 8O


----------



## locovan

He will only need one bun :roll:


----------



## bigbazza

8O :? :? 8O


----------



## kc10

She's either a complete dog or maybe an eclair would be a better prop.


----------

